# حساب سرعة الهواء عند ضغط معين



## راشد (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اريد ان احسب كم هي سرعة الهواء في خط قطره 1.5 انش عند ضغط 8.5 بار ؟؟

علما لا يوجد عندي طول الخط 

درجه الحراراه تقريبا 36 درجه مئوية

تحياتي


----------



## حمدى على احمد (24 يناير 2007)

اخى العزيز راشد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يمكنك حساب السرعة من خلال معرفة الحجم 
الحجم يمكن تحديده من خلال القانون العام للغازات 

PV =nRT
P = 8.5 bar
T = (36 c+273 ) K
Volume =Area * velocity
Area =(3.14/4)*D seq
مع مراعاة الوحدات


----------



## softchem (25 يناير 2007)

الاخوة الكرام: لايمكن حساب السرعة من القانون اعلاة لانة خاطى للاسباب التالية:

1- الغاز غير مثالى لان الضغط 8.5 بار لذلك يمكن حساب الكثافة من القانون التالى
density = Z x p x Mwt / R T
ويجب الانتباة للوحدات 

2- يجب توفر( mass flowrate (kg/sec

mass flowrate = density x velocity x cross sectional area

وتحسب السرعة من القانون اعلاة

شكرا للجميع


----------



## eslam128 (25 يناير 2007)

yes this gas is not ideal gass

pv=zrt

u gat get z from tables
or from lees-keslar taple from perry book

EsLaM128


----------

